# Subs Wanted CHICAGOLAND!



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

My name is Tom I am the Vice President of Advanced Excavating we are still in need of some subs for the season. Pay based on experiance. Call our office if interested. (630) 231-7663 ask for me.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

what kind of prices and hours are we talking im bout 4 housrs away but for the right offer i might be willing to travel to chi town for a few days at a time.
feel free to email me if you wish to talk more

[email protected]

payton


----------



## automd (Oct 7, 2005)

located on nw side chicago, have two trucks 7.5 plows, no salters, where are the jobs, $? e-mail at [email protected]


----------

